# Lexar Flashdrive



## n9zip (Jan 8, 2012)

I have a Lexar Twistrurn 8GB drive. It works fine on the laptop, but I place it on my desktop, PNP doesn't see it. When I install hardware, it seems like it can't find the drivers. I'm running XP. Lexar has no drivers for this device as far I can tell.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

There shouldn't be any drivers required for a flash drive. Have you checked device manager or disk management to see if the drive shows up there?


----------



## n9zip (Jan 8, 2012)

In the device manager it is yellow with a error. It does not show up in the disk management.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Try these:
A computer that is running Windows XP cannot detect a USB flash drive, an Apple iPod, or an external hard disk drive
Why doesn't my computer detect my new USB device when I'm running Windows XP or Windows Server 2003?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Right click the yellow mark in the Device Manager and *Uninstall *it. Now remove the Flash drive and restart the computer. Once the computer as started, plug the Flash Drive into the _Back_ USB port of the computer not the front or through a hub as these are less powerful ports. You should get a new hardware wizard and it should install.


----------



## n9zip (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the help guys. I finally got the computer to find the flash drive. Now I have to figure wants gets unplug from the rear USB since all the ports are in use. LOL Being that access to back side of the computer, requires some long reaching, would a 4 port USB pluged in the back work for the Flash Drive, a USB Audio Device?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Put Your low powered devices (keyboard, mouse,speakers etc) in the front USB ports. If your running out of USB ports, consider a _Powered _USB Hub. Be sure it has separate power or you will run into problems.


----------

